# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  جميع القنوات الناقلة لمباراة (برشلونة - أتليتيكو مدريد)

## mohamed73

نادي برشلونة سوف يزور نادي أتليتكو مدريد في الدوري الاسباني يوم السبت المقبل 
المباراة سوف تقام في تمام الساعة 8:30 بتوقيت اسبانيا، اليكم هذا الرسم  البياني الذي يوضح المحطات التلفزيونية التي سوف تبث المباراة في جميع  أنحاء العالم.  
فغانستان: سوني كيكس
ألمانيا: LAOLA1.TV
أنغولا: أفريقيا سوبر سبورت 3
الأرجنتين: الأرجنتين ESPN2
أستراليا: BEIN الرياضة أستراليا، أستراليا BEIN الرياضة CONNECT
النمسا: LAOLA1.TV
أذربيجان: Idman TV
بنغلاديش: كيكس سوني، سوني ستة HD
بنين: سوبر سبورت 3 أفريقيا
بوتان: كيكس سوني، سوني ستة HD
البوسنة والهرسك: 1 SportKlub صربيا
بوتسوانا: أفريقيا سوبر سبورت 3
بوركينا فاسو: سوبر سبورت 3 أفريقيا
بوروندي: سوبر سبورت 3 أفريقيا
الكاميرون: أفريقيا سوبر سبورت 3
كندا: BEIN الرياضة CONNECT كندا، BEIN الرياضة كندا
الرأس الأخضر: سوبر سبورت 3 أفريقيا
تشاد: سوبر سبورت 3 أفريقيا
الصين: قوانغدونغ قناة الرياضة، بي بي لايف
كولومبيا: كولومبيا ESPN2
جزر القمر: سوبر سبورت 3 أفريقيا
الكونغو: أفريقيا سوبر سبورت 3
ساحل العاج: ثلاثة سوبرسبورت أفريقيا
كرواتيا: كرواتيا Sportklub 1
جيبوتي: سوبر سبورت 3 أفريقيا
سلوفينيا سلوفينيا SportKlub 1
غينيا الاستوائية: سوبر سبورت 3 أفريقيا
إريتريا: أفريقيا سوبر سبورت 3
إسبانيا: أبنو فوتبول 1، قناة + Partidazo، موفيستار TV كرة القدم
الولايات المتحدة: BEIN CONNECT، BEIN ، Fubo TV، BEIN
إثيوبيا: أفريقيا سوبر سبورت 3
الغابون: أفريقيا سوبر سبورت 3
غامبيا: سوبر سبورت 3 أفريقيا
جورجيا: LAOLA1.TV
غانا: أفريقيا سوبر سبورت 3
بريطانيا: سكاي سبورتس 3 / HD TV UK
غينيا: سوبر سبورت 3 
غينيا بيساو: سوبر سبورت 3
هونغ كونغ: الآن الرياضية 2
الهند: ستة HD سوني، سوني كيكس
العراق دهوك TV
كينيا: أفريقيا سوبر سبورت 3
ليسوتو: أفريقيا سوبر سبورت 3
ليبيريا: سوبر سبورت 3 أفريقيا
مقدونيا: 1 SportKlub صربيا
مدغشقر: سوبر سبورت 3 أفريقيا
مالاوي: أفريقيا سوبر سبورت 3
جزر المالديف: ستة HD سوني، سوني كيكس
مالي: أفريقيا سوبر سبورت 3
موريشيوس: سوبرسبورت 3 أفريقيا
الجبل الأسود: صربيا SportKlub 1
موزمبيق: أفريقيا سوبر سبورت 3
ناميبيا: أفريقيا سوبر سبورت 3
نيبال: كيكس سوني، سوني ستة HD
النيجر: سوبر سبورت 3 أفريقيا
نيجيريا: سوبر سبورت 3 نيجيريا وأفريقيا سوبر سبورت 3
باكستان: ستة HD سوني، سوني كيكس
البرتغال: الرياضة TV2
جمهورية أفريقيا الوسطى: سوبر سبورت 3 أفريقيا
جمهورية الكونغو الديمقراطية: سوبر سبورت 3 أفريقيا
رومانيا: ديجي سبورت 1 رومانيا، دولتشي سبورت 2
روسيا: LAOLA1.TV، NTV + سبورت على الانترنت، NTV + 2 لكرة القدم
رواندا: أفريقيا سوبر سبورت 3
ساو تومي وبرينسيبي: سوبر سبورت 3 أفريقيا
السنغال: أفريقيا سوبر سبورت 3
صربيا: صربيا SportKlub 1
سيشل: أفريقيا سوبر سبورت 3
سيراليون: سوبر سبورت 3 أفريقيا
جنوب أفريقيا: سوبرسبورت ماكسيمو 2 أفريقيا سوبر سبورت 3، 5 سوبر سبورت
جنوب السودان: أفريقيا سوبر سبورت 3
سري لانكا: كيكس سوني، سوني ستة HD
سوبر سبورت 3 أفريقيا سوازيلاند
سويسرا: LAOLA1.TV
تنزانيا: أفريقيا سوبر سبورت 3
توغو: سوبر سبورت 3 أفريقيا
تركيا: Idman TV
أوغندا: أفريقيا سوبر سبورت 3
أوكرانيا: كرة القدم 1
فنزويلا: ESPN دوس فنزويلا
زامبيا: أفريقيا سوبر سبورت 3
زيمبابوي: أفريقيا سوبر سبورت 3 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## عاطف حبيب

*تسلم ياغالي بارك الله فيك*

----------


## عاطف حبيب

*تسلم ياغالي بارك الله فيك*

----------

